# Weirdest Thing You've Detailed



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Think I remember a thread about someone doing a JCB about a year or so ago.... Anyway, what's the strangest thing you've detailed?

I went out to meet someone yesterday who has just bought a cupra, and his mate came out with a massive Land Rover thing on MAMMOTH wheels and he asked if I'd do it! 

I told him I definately would. To do the roof he said I could stand on the bonnet  LMAO

So, what's the strangest thing you've done, pictures would be a bonus


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not weird as such, but i 'detailed' my PW earlier on - a wipe down with FK 425 and Megs ASD on the black parts and the pressure hose


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I waxed my PS3 when my natty's red arrived lol. Smells of strawberry's when it gets warm, awesome


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sweet.....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

BOS on my PS3, got bored though put some Migilore Primo on there after some cleaner fluid...


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Back when I first got the PC I detailed (well the bonnet anyway) this tractor.
Actually was back and polished it again last summer, this time the whole machine roof and all but I can't find any pictures of it on this computer!

Another wied one was just last week when I was bored lying down all the time so I got the missus to bring in the stainless steel bin from the garage and I took the PC and some of our metal polish to it!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

surely people can do better than that? IIRC, there's also been a helicopter and a jet ski detailed,........


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

I waxed our BBQ lid, havent used it since so not to sure what will happen when it gets hot


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i vintage'd my macbook when i got it


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

as much as it pains me to say it, because its so sad

but a guy off here "detailed" a dyson


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah, remember seeing that

wasn't that VXR Marc?


----------



## ledzepp (May 20, 2009)

hi guys... i machine polished my stainless steel sink and cooker hud,, no swirl marks now


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

A metal ashtray, megs nxt metal polish and a coat of AG Aqua Wax. Looks brilliant, even had compliments on it lol!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

my trials bike lol


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Get some pics up when you do the landy 

Just hope it hasnt been off roading


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

iPhone's been done a few times since new - currently wearing Z-CS.

Also detailed; Henry (APC'd the filter/casing/hose, then applied Hyperdressing everywhere), Air Compressor (which oddly doesn't work to well anymore - must be unrelated )!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Get some pics up when you do the landy
> 
> Just hope it hasnt been off roading


it has been........ told him to get it as dirty as possible 

He was impressed when asked if I could get a 4ft scratch out, and I said "more than likely".....

i'll be doin a write up if/when I do it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ledzepp said:


> hi guys... i machine polished my stainless steel sink and cooker hud,, no swirl marks now


cool....... when i've been in pubs and seen the swirls on the pumps, i've often wondered if they could be polished out  Yes, that's how bad my OCD is


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

My asus eeepc is wearing zaino z2 and the ps3 was menzerna 85rd'd lime prime lited and supernaturaled. I also machine polished the UPVc front door and applied red mist.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i detailed my blackberry :lol:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing my Macbook, covered in swirls atm!


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

when i first got my machine didnt have a test panel untill i turned round and looked at the garage door 

neighbours thought i was nuts but then i now have the shinyest door in the street


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

I detailed (read deep-cleaned) my RC Nitro truck a few months ago......


Gleaming it is, not a speck on it, trouble is it will stay like that as I can't get the fecker going again now :wall:

:lol:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I done a Europa 2 seater plane. Full machine polish and wax.


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

some correction work on my i8910 omnia hd, lolzzz link

gave it a lick of srp, pb black hole and coli 845 :buffer:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i used limpe prime on my laptop lol

and dodo juice diamond white wax to bring back the sparkle in my wifes engagement ring! lol


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My Samsonite Briefcase:lol:

Seriously. It was looking a bit flat so I cleaned with some AS G101 @20:1 and then dried. Then I dressed it with some of our Natural Look Finish. 

Came out looking like it had just come off the shelf. 

The other advantage is that before I treated with our NLF if it was raining the rain drops would always make the case look really messy when they dried. Bit after the treatment it is fine after rain


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

my sons red ds with some srp then sn


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

all the usual gadgets, like ipod, mobile phone,PSP, laptop, computer and mice, external hard drive,watches and model cars


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I've once detailed my basketball wheelchair ...


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've applied FK 1000p to the painted part of my Mizuno Driver

Hasn't improved my swing but at least it looks shiny :lol:


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Actually I forgot I cut, polished and waxed my specs case which is black hi gloss plastic. I remember I was bored at the time:lol:


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

A vintage race car








Some new DIRT modifieds










An old bread truck, polished it after stripping the paint from the aluminum









Plus a few old birds

Before










After



















Not to mention various farm implements, tractors, caravans, boats, planes, race cars, plus these on a regular basis


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

wow. that plane looks awesome.... must have taken a fair amount of time


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

+1, but I was super impressed with the bread truck.


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

i polished my knob


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

I used LP to get the swirls out of my microwave then a coat of blue velvet :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Luke667 said:


> i polished my knob


only a matter of time to get that reply


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Done a helly a plane, a jet ski, loads of strange cars, done a CV2 a few months back lol


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> wow. that plane looks awesome.... must have taken a fair amount of time


The first plane(B25, took a crew of 10, 5 1/2 days, the second plane(B17) took a crew of 15 5 days. For more info follow this link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=113463


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

I detailed my bedside table with some lime prime!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

was there a reason for doin the planes? Ready for a show, or just for the sake of it


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> was there a reason for doin the planes? Ready for a show, or just for the sake of it


The planes are part of a private collection/museum and they wanted them to be nice for visitors. Additionally it reduces fuel consumption, increases speed, slows the ravaging forces of corrosion, and what better surface to shave in.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

judging by your avatar, you didn't put the latter to much use


----------



## 911Turbo-detail (Jul 27, 2009)

my Iphone gave it coat of ***** ebony wax when i got it. stopped sticky marks for a wee while...!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I found out last week that Meguiars APC and Elite's detailing brushes work a treat for cleaning Alpinestars motorbike boots! I bought the boots with one of my old bikes about 2 years ago and the closest they've came to getting washed is riding in the rain!
After about 25,000 miles in all weathers, they got two scrubs with Megs APC and they've came up like brand new :thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I polished my brother's guitar yesterday before he sold it. Gave it three hits of SRP by hand to mask swirls caused by rings etc. Fallowed by 1 coat of EGP. Didn't remember to take any photos, sorry


----------



## The Prof (Nov 29, 2007)

I used several detailing products on my kitchen.
Doors with Clearcote Quickshine, worktops with Carlack NSC via the G220 followed by Polycharged Carlack LLS, sink with Meguiars Metal Polysh and stainless steel appliances with Bilt Hamber Autobalm. Worktops now get wiped down regularly with the first QD that falls to hand. Keeps the Mrs happy and diverts her attention from the amount I spend on detailing products!!



















:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

-JP- said:


> I polished my brother's guitar yesterday before he sold it. Gave it three hits of SRP by hand to mask swirls caused by rings etc. Fallowed by 1 coat of EGP. Didn't remember to take any photos, sorry


Not "too" strange, check this out :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> judging by your avatar, you didn't put the latter to much use


:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Did the Defendeer 90 yesterday! What a task! The only car I will probably ever have to stand on to clean the roof.....

Will post a thread up this evening hopefully


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> i vintage'd my macbook when i got it


Defo ocd, lol


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

best thing i detailed was my womans cheeks with my secret sealant


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> A metal ashtray, megs nxt metal polish and a coat of AG Aqua Wax. Looks brilliant, even had compliments on it lol!!


Im always finding bits of metal around the house to polish :lol:

And since I've worked for glossmax I'm getting worse. I went over our TV with some last touch. My Last touch regularly goes missing now so my Mum can polish with it, oh and did I mention my MF's  :lol:


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

Just started reading the first couple of pages and thought I would add that I detailed my stainless steel extractor fan above my hob yesterday!

Just hit reply and someone has beaten me to it! At least I'm not on my own!!!
:lol::lol:

Andy


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Detailed this about 2 months ago !
A 12 m. long caravan !


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

geert dr said:


> Detailed this about 2 months ago !
> A 12 m. long caravan !


Love the Renault


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

OfficerKitson said:


> Love the Renault


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

geert dr said:


>


RHS of picture. yellow:thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

My mower (It is posted on here in the restorations section  )


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Garden table and 4 chairs - deep clean and wax


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

I detail houses for a living.I do work for many property development companys and offer complete detailing on all there show homes and new builds!In fact i done a 10 by 12 foot kitchen which took 10 hours alone with 3 of us, but that was a well used kitchen!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

My desk at work (It was a quiet day before anyone asks!). G101 cut 20:1 and my Megs brush. Dried with an old MF and treated to a couple of layers of Nattys Red. It has made the office smell great for a couple of weeks (I just wish that people wouldn't put their coffee mugs on it (use the bloody coaster,it's what it's there for!!)).

I've also treated my iPhone to a couple of layers of SN (the rubber cover I have for it won't stay on now. Coincidence?)

Remember, it's only OCD if diagnosed by a healthcare professional:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I detailed my teeth in the shower this morning


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ocd overload here: golf clubs, plasma tv, ds, UPVC front door, jane matrix pro pram (is a cool pram  ), little tikes crazy coupe, and jungle slide, aquarium, kitchen worktops. I think you get the message .


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

H13BS M said:


> I detail houses for a living.I do work for many property development companys and offer complete detailing on all there show homes and new builds!In fact i done a 10 by 12 foot kitchen which took 10 hours alone with 3 of us, but that was a well used kitchen!


Interesting mate, was wondering if there was an industry for that.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Terminal Tractor for a show & then a 9 ton fork lift ! Dodgy phone pic unfortunately


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

wierd looking lorry that lol


----------

